
SaaS providers: Please publish your prices - flomei
https://www.flomei.de/en/blog/2019/06/30/saas-providers-please-publish-your-prices/
======
mtmail
With "get a quote" you're not tricked, you're outpriced. The website targets
another type of customer, those leading to 10-100x revenue. In enterprise B2B
it's custom to contact/schedule/email companies, often to get a written quote
and sales cycles are weeks to months. I was surprised to see that even with
all prices listed on the website companies would still email us asking for
quotes ("it's right there on the pricing page!").

~~~
flomei
Interesting point and this might be true for some of those sites. But the
company that pointed me to their price list after asking for it, had
completely normal prices, just like the competitors, too.

Besides that I think that B2B business is changing, too. We're always becoming
more agile, have a more distributed stack of tech and services and things, at
least for me, get added (and dropped) more easily and often. I think that's
good news for smaller vendors.

------
verdverm
I'm probably removing prices from my site, or most of them above a low usage
threshold. One is the Enterprise quote reasoning, the other is we don't know
our pricing model yet. I do plan to keep something for the self-service type
of people, but only at the low end.

~~~
flomei
Thanks for your comment.

I think this is fine, especially in the way you want to handle it. Even a
rough estimation for the price helps, at least me, to make a decision or get
further in contact.

And I also understand that vendors are not showing prices _if_ the product is
complex. As mentioned, As an example, all the ticketing or live chat solutions
are probably not a complex enterprise-grade software (at least not the ones I
looked at) so there is no reason not to show prices, imho.

Out of curiosity: What's your product?

~~~
verdverm
[https://hofstadter.io](https://hofstadter.io)

low-code for developers initially, "express your ideas" (making tech
accessible to more humans) is the vision.

~~~
flomei
Ah! Probably nothing I need right now, but interesting nevertheless. I wish
you all the best for your project!

------
flomei
Hey! I just started blogging in English and thought you wonderful people on
here might find it interesting. :-)

Enjoy your sunday and I'm looking forward to your thoughs on this topic.

